# Help! Can't unsubscribe from threads



## Zander (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello, Mods,

I'm being bombarded with e-mails telling me that a thread to which I contributed has received a response and what the response is, usually two e-mails per response. It's clogging my inbox. I tried changing my settings at EN World and using the unsubscribe link in the e-mails but keep getting the following error message: "An invalid threadid or forumid was specified". It's getting annoying and I'm trying to resist the temptation of adding EN World to my blocked e-mail list. Please help.

Thanks,

Zander


----------



## freyar (Mar 26, 2014)

When I got those emails, I turned off "Enable Notification of posts in a thread you participated in."  You can find that under the bell icon on the top bar (see "settings" at the top right of the pull down) or under your user settings.

Hope that works!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 26, 2014)

Sounds odd. I don't get that. I'll see if I can figure it out when I get home.


----------



## Zander (Mar 26, 2014)

freyar said:


> When I got those emails, I turned off "Enable Notification of posts in a thread you participated in."  You can find that under the bell icon on the top bar (see "settings" at the top right of the pull down) or under your user settings.
> 
> Hope that works!




Thanks, freyar. Appreciated. I tried your suggestion. Hopefully, that will do it. Let's see. 

Morrus, Thanks for the offer. Perhaps freyar's method works. I'll give you a shout if the problem persists.

Zander


----------



## Storminator (Mar 27, 2014)

Similarly, I've lost interest in a thread I posted to. How do I stop getting notifications for that thread? I don't want to turn off all thread notifications - just that one. How do I do that?

Thanks,
PS


----------



## Morrus (Mar 27, 2014)

There should be a toggle in each thread, but it seems to have vanished!  I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## Storminator (Mar 27, 2014)

Morrus said:


> There should be a toggle in each thread, but it seems to have vanished!  I'll see what I can find out.




I've turned off all thread notifications for now. When you figure it out can you quote this post so I get a notification? 

PS


----------

